# Photos from Yamani



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I had my game camera up at my watering hole for a few days just to see what's happening. Here is a few. Hoping to pick up predators, so I was a bit disappointed when there wasn't any.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Few more.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice pictures Bossie.
I like the wild donkeys ( water bucks ), every time if I see this I must remember at a donkey:wink:
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

That Waterbuck Bull is has potential to be a great trophy.

What do you think Bushkey?


----------



## mogodu (Mar 28, 2007)

Die rooibokke lyk bietjie dun en maer

Groete
Stefan


----------



## Ruhan (Jun 13, 2007)

Daai waterbok bul lyk baie mooi!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> That Waterbuck Bull is has potential to be a great trophy.
> 
> What do you think Bushkey?


Yes Gerhard, the Mica area is renowned for its big Waterbuck. They are plentiful, and because of the 
Olifants running through the property water is not a problem for them. 

That Impala also has some potential.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

mogodu said:


> Die rooibokke lyk bietjie dun en maer
> 
> Groete
> Stefan


As hulle nie klippe kan eet nie weet ek nie waarvan hulle sal leef nie. :wink:

Die veldt is maar droog op die stadium.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Baie mooi fotos Bossie!

Moenie die Blouwildebees weg gooi nie... Daai perd is groot.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Baie mooi fotos Bossie!
> 
> Moenie die Blouwildebees weg gooi nie... Daai perd is groot.


Ek het hom gesien. Hy lyk baie mooi.


----------

